# ice divide



## RO.G.translator

Hello,

I'm translating some chapters from a book about climate change and glaciers' melt and so on. I've problems with "ice divide". I could not find any Romanian equivalent for it.

Context: "Much of what is known about the earth's climate over the
last hundred thousand years comes from ice cores drilled in
central Greenland, along a line known as the ice divide."

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## farscape

*ice devide* - line de demarcaţie/separare dintre două straturi glaciare; pentru detalii, vezi: 

http://www.urantia.info/ro/Xrfdhtm/cap061.html

şi:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_divide

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

În wikipedia zice așa:

„An *ice divide* is the boundary on an ice sheet, ice cap or glacier separating opposing flow directions of ice, analogous to a *water divide*.”

Ca la noroc, avem echivalentul românesc pentru water divide.

=> ice divide = cumpăna gheții/ghețurilor


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:


> Ca la noroc, avem echivalentul românesc pentru water divide.
> 
> => ice divide = cumpăna gheții/ghețurilor



O analogie interesantă... Mă întreb dacă termenul/expresia exista in  literatura de specialitate, pentru că altfel, având în vedere caracterul tehnic  al textului citat de OP, rămâne doar o metaforă. Am căutat pe Google şi  nu l-am găsit, dar asta nu e o dovadă hotărâtoare.

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

Într-adevăr, google-ul nu le știe chiar pe toate - deși, sincer, nu m-aș mira dacă fenomenul nu este documentat defel în limba română.
Similar cu o chestiune recentă, cea a _triggerfish_-ului tropical. Peștele-spadă și rechinul-ciocan vor fi fiind mai răspândiți în conștiința colectivă, dar sunt sigur că denumirile lor au fost traduse după cele alese de alții. Ca și în cazul _ice divide_-ului, mă întreb dacă un dicționar ihtiologic „știe” de peștele-trăgaci. Sau dacă există dicționare ihtiologice în limba română, până la urmă...

Până una-alta, _cumpăna ghețurilor_ mi se pare o desemnare cât se poate de validă a fenomenului


----------



## farscape

Am consultat un amic care lucrează în geografie/biologie şi a fost şi el  surprins că n-a găsit pe moment un termen consacrat, dar a considerat nimerită sintagma "cumpăna gheţurilor".

Fiind vorba de o traducere ştiinţifică, termenul ar trebui introdus printr-o notă de subsol şi apoi folosit în ghilimele.

f.


----------



## RO.G.translator

Mulţumesc mult! Cartea face parte din literatura de popularizare şi sintagma "cumpăna gheţurilor" merge de minune. Mulţumesc, de asemenea, pentru revizia de specialitate!


----------

